# OpenOffice 3: No space left on device



## Asset (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi,I'm really new to FreeBsd so please bare with me. While I was building openoffice I recieved this error that I pasted down below.  Can someone please guide me to how or what I have to do. It seem likes it says I'm out of space? Not sure, sorry if I posted this in the wrong section....first timer...THANK-YOU  

Attention: if you build and deliver the above module(s) you may prolongue your the build issuing command "build --from binfilter cppcanvas writerperfect avmedia linguistic scripting"

mv: /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO300_m15/unxfbsdi.pro.build.html: No space left on device
rmdir /tmp/67053
*** Error code 1


----------



## mfaridi (Mar 31, 2009)

the error show , you do not have enough space for compile openoffice , this package need many free space for compile


----------



## Asset (Mar 31, 2009)

So I have to move it? Sorry I'm still really new to FreeBSD world . Btw thank-you for the quick response


----------



## jemate18 (Mar 31, 2009)

I have build openoffice3 2 weeks ago.

If I remember it right, the message upon issuing make install clean is that you need 3GB of free space and a LOT or memory.


You can try to move the contents of your /usr/ports/distfiles or back it up, and clean it so that you will be able to free up space. and also clean up /tmp files or have a backup for sure..


----------



## Asset (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank-you for both of your help


----------



## gordon@ (Apr 1, 2009)

Assuming you are very new, you can use the df command to check your available disk space (df -h is the best human readable version). You'll like need to shift some space around.

However, I would suggest that you use a pre-compiled package instead of going through the hassle of compiling it yourself. Once you clean up some space on /usr, I would recommend using pkg_add -r openoffice3 (assuming that's the name).


----------



## itetcu@ (Apr 3, 2009)

Short: your can set
WRKDIRPREFIX= /path/to/dir/on/slice/with/more/space

Longish:
The ports framework extracts the tarball (the sources) in a subdir of the port dir called work and I guess you don't have enough space on /usr for the tarball and the objects produced by the compiler. WRKDIRPREFIX will move the location of the 'work' dir in the location you defined it.


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Apr 3, 2009)

Do you guys have any idea how much memory is at least required and
how much is recommended?


----------



## itetcu@ (Apr 3, 2009)

Graaf_van_Vlaanderen said:
			
		

> Do you guys have any idea how much memory is at least required and
> how much is recommended?



NOTICE:

To build OOo, you should have a lot
of free diskspace (~ 11GB) and memory (~ 2GB).

(type 'make pre-everythig' in port's dir; you get it automativally before fetch).


----------

